# flourite black sand vs tahitian moon aquarium sand



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used Flourite black sand with good success for growing plants. While it is relatively inert, it has a high CEC, so grows plants well.

600 USD for substrate alone should be more than enough of a budget.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

why not use aqua soil or a similar type of substrate? why sand?

most people use sand to save money

If your budget is 600 you could easily do power sand for the lower level, and some type of aqua soil on top and do a real proper set up, I don't see what the benefit of using sand is besides people try to save money


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

John Simpson said:


> why not use aqua soil or a similar type of substrate? why sand?
> 
> most people use sand to save money
> 
> If your budget is 600 you could easily do power sand for the lower level, and some type of aqua soil on top and do a real proper set up, I don't see what the benefit of using sand is besides people try to save money


 The reason I did not consider the aqua soil is that wife and I are set on black substrate. I did not see aqua soil of this color, do they make anything like that?

Also I have seen a few people say it only lasted about 3 yrs before they have to replace it. I don't want to be messing with that in a few years. We have one child already and twins on the way, so trying to avoid having to do anything major with the tank after the main setup and weekly maint.

For how much the fluorite black sand going to cost aqua soil might cost the same or less, but we are really set on the color, otherwise I would be open to it.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Aqua soil Amazonia is black. My only complaint about it is that it is much lighter weight than the fluorite I was using before. Fish in a frantic mating dance dig holes in it, and some plants are hard to keep planted. Definitely establish plants before introducing your catfish. Aqua soil definitely grows some plants.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

You might really like ActivFlora. It doesn't break down like aquasoil or stratum. It's consistent size, texture, and solid black. It's very fine grade (sand) and makes planting easy and plants stay rooted much easier. I personally have this in about 10 of my tanks and it is by far my favorite substrate for growth. I have an entire tank carpeted with glosso, another with DHG, and some tanks with mixed plants and all do great. It cost around $25 for a 16 lb bag. Recently I've heard people having a hard time finding it online. Retailers sold out of this stuff a few weeks back when I began posting about it. I personally go to my LFS and order a couple bags with no problem so that might be the best route. Here's a pic of it:









Here's a thread I started comparing ActivFlora vs Eco-Complete and a growth experiment:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=526105

Heres a vid I made:


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

NanoDave said:


> You might really like ActivFlora. It doesn't break down like aquasoil or stratum. It's consistent size, texture, and solid black. It's very fine grade (sand) and makes planting easy and plants stay rooted much easier. I personally have this in about 10 of my tanks and it is by far my favorite substrate for growth. I have an entire tank carpeted with glosso, another with DHG, and some tanks with mixed plants and all do great. It cost around $25 for a 16 lb bag. Recently I've heard people having a hard time finding it online. Retailers sold out of this stuff a few weeks back when I began posting about it. I personally go to my LFS and order a couple bags with no problem so that might be the best route. Here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have been following your other thread. I like the fact that it really black as well. Looks like Flourite black sand is kinda grey to me. Have you ever used it or seen it?

So it easy to plant DHG and it stays in? That was one of the reasons I wanted to get the fluorite black sand.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Also wanted to add it will be a few months before I would need to buy so maybe stock problem won't be a problem by end of april.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Fluorite black sand is more of a grey than black. It's also very fine and light. Is there a reason why you don't want to use black blasting sand?


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Fluorite black sand is more of a grey than black. It's also very fine and light. Is there a reason why you don't want to use black blasting sand?


The tank I am having built is acrylic and the company I am having build it advised against the black blasting sand.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't seen the fluorite sand yet so can't compare there. As for dwarf hair grass I've never had luck with it untill I found ActivFlora. I recently set up a tank with only DHG and ActivFlora and it's doing great so far. Here's a link to the thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=519497&highlight=

Idk if you got a chance to watch the video I posted above but I do talk about/plant a small piece of DHG and you can see how easy it is. As for staying in the substrate I have yet to find a better substrate to hold a plant such as DHG. It's by far one of the finest grade planted substrates on the market.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

NanoDave said:


> I haven't seen the fluorite sand yet so can't compare there. As for dwarf hair grass I've never had luck with it untill I found ActivFlora. I recently set up a tank with only DHG and ActivFlora and it's doing great so far. Here's a link to the thread:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=519497&highlight=
> 
> Idk if you got a chance to watch the video I posted above but I do talk about/plant a small piece of DHG and you can see how easy it is. As for staying in the substrate I have yet to find a better substrate to hold a plant such as DHG. It's by far one of the finest grade planted substrates on the market.


Thanks for the info. I watched the video after I posted, yeah sure does looks like the carpets stay in place. I think I might order a bag of both, and see what I like better. I rather buy one of each than 25 bags of each and not like it. Since I am not in a rush I have time so that helps. :icon_neut


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea. 1 16lb bag of ActivFlora will fill and 10g tank 2" deep if that helps you at all.


----------

